# Too scared to return to college



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to become student again. Despite all the stresses that comes along with it, I was actually somewhat happy when I was in college. I loved the atmosphere. the independence, having my own apartment, no parents around, seeing beautiful girls everywhere I looked (even though I never talked to them), the experience of living in a different town... just everything. I miss it so much.

I also think the fact that I never truly got to fulfill the typical college life, makes me want to go back and hope that I can somehow do things differently this time, although I know deep down inside that nothing will change.

I also wish I could go to school far away, just for the experience of it. I think it'd be nice to experience a different part of the country for a while. But I doubt that would happen. I'm sure financial reasons, parental disapproval, and other unknown complications would prevent me from going out of state. But it would be nice.

The problem is, I'm scared to death of returning to school. The presentations, the group work, the class participation points, the 1st day introductions, etc...[insert SA inducing assignment here]. :hide I just don't know if I can do it again, especially at the graduate level where I'm sure the bar gets raised even higher.:hide

As it is, I often think back on my undergraduate degree and wonder "how the hell did I pull that off?" I had every SA hurdle you can think of thrown up in front of me repeatedly and yet somehow I defied the odds.:stu

Maybe I'll do another undergraduate degree or some certificate program for a field that is in demand. But this time, not major in something as worthless as Communications.

I'm just tired of being unemployed for 2 1/2 years and counting. I need to do something but I'm too scared to make the move for fear that I'll waste another 4 years of my life and them come out of it and end up right back in the same situation that I'm currently in. I don't want to get burned again.


----------



## socalmikem (May 17, 2006)

Same here, only I didn't finish my undergraduate degree yet. So you are in better shape then I am. I'm planning on going back this fall, and feel kinda dumb because I'm 25 and everyone will be 18-22. I have also not been working and its made me feel worthless, but I'm scared to work in a job that i wont like just to have a job, I don't think I can do it. One of the classes I need is public speaking and I have put it off the whole time I was attending school. I think going back is a good thing though. It gets you out of the house and puts you in a sociable setting, makes you get used being outside the SA bubble we all tend to put ourselves in. I have also always fantasied about going away to college but have been to chicken to do so. Good Luck. I really think you should go back. it will be good for you.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I just finished university, but I lived at home the whole time so I never really got "the college experience" either. 

So how have you gotten by without working the last 2 1/2 years?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> So how have you gotten by without working the last 2 1/2 years?


The support of my parents. I don't own a car or have a cell phone or anything, so really they just spend money on food and some basic utilities.



socalmikem said:


> One of the classes I need is public speaking and I have put it off the whole time I was attending school.


I put that course off as well until the very end before I chose my major. I wish I wouldn't have though because it caused me to worry and stress about it for about 2 years straight. It would've been much better to just get it over with early on...but easier said than done. But I eventually took it and I got through it, although it was pure hell. As soon as I gave my last speech and went back to my seat and sat down, I felt the weight of world come off my shoulders.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Futures said:


> As it is, I often think back on my undergraduate degree and wonder "how the hell did I pull that off?


But you did make it through, and you can do it again. Find something you are passionate about. Look into the requirements of different grad school programs.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Futures said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > So how have you gotten by without working the last 2 1/2 years?
> ...


Oh. I'm kind of afraid that'll happen with me too.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I just went back after two years off. I'm taking summer courses right now. I do like it better here than a job would be, but I have a really tough schedule right now. Summer schedule is brutal cause they have to jam everything in so quickly. I don't know if you should go back though unless you have a legit academic reason. I majored in the wrong field the first time so now I am motivated to get a 2nd undergrad degree doing what I want to do. If you have a lot of money though I guess you could do it for the hell of it, but otherwise you should have an academic reason.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> I just finished university, but I lived at home the whole time so I never really got "the college experience" either.


I am too terrified to live on campus, surrounded by normal people 24 hours a day.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm going to community college next year. My excuse is that I needed a change-although, really, if I'd had a decent medical coverage plan I wouldn't have spent so much time without taking medication and probably would've done a better job. Ah, well-if you can't get stuff turned in on time you don't really deserve to be in college. It's my fault for wasting people's time.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

I was thinking something similar, but i already have two degrees. It would be nuts. I'm not exactly a scholar, plus i have a a superb job at the moment. If i did, i would do something bussiness like, and hopefully make some use of it. I'm suddenly feeling freer these days to pursue my own interests. My former university years were rather restricted. I just went there to run away from school!! :lol . AND GOD DAMN, i should have taken my own appartement back than, because i wouldn't be mucking around with SA to this day.
OK, i admit. The only reason i wanna go back there is girls  (univesity park maniac stalker) (part III)


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

hi futures, if you could read my post in:"Im going back to college,yay!" i said there that i've been transferring from one school to another for the past 2 years of my college life...Honestly the university that i'm enrolled in right now is my fourth...it sounds crazy but it's true...before whenever i encounter presentations or any speech class i tend to get very pressured and depressed that i have to avoid it and leave school..but not anymore coz i realized that i'm not getting any younger..and since my parents are very willing to give back their trust in me that i will be able to finish it just added to my confidence and my desire to finish my degree this time...and i promise it with my life...nothing can hold me back anymore coz i have my parent's and sister to support me...and specially i have faith in God that He will be with me in this struggle...im just telling that it's never too late as long as there's someone who believes in you..it's really a very wise decision if you ever consider to go back to college and give it a shot for the second time...i wish you good luck...


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm switching colleges too-but stuck at home for the time being. :dial


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

nairam said:


> ...and specially i have faith in God that He will be with me in this struggle...


Amen to that!

I went to a SUNY college for the '04-'05 school year, then took this past year off. In August, though, I'll be going back (to a different college). Thankfully one of my courses transfered over to cover the speech class, I don't know how though because I never took a speech class. But hey, I'm not complaining.
It is scary, because the college I will be going to is farther away. The SUNY college was only 2.5 hrs away, this one is over 5 hrs. I think. But I found out my friend is doing graduate studies there, so it won't be so bad.

But I think if you went back to study something you actually enjoyed, it would make it easier to deal with all the SA stuff. It will still be hard, but worth it.


----------

